# Protection for squeakers



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to build an enclosure for the floor of my loft so the squeakers can get in/under it incase an adult starts to get rough with them. I'm thinking if I leave a 3" gap at the bottom the sqeakers can get under it but the adults won't.
Does anyone have something similar? Can you give me some dimensions on the openings that work for you?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

red2x- in my breeding loft when I was racing I placed a board hinged to the bottom nestbox which was 12" from the floor. A 3" space was left the entire length for the sqeakers on the bottom. If a youngster was threatened it simply fled under the board. I kept straw under as well so they could keep warm. Parents would come down and feed those who needed to be fed. Good luck- yours in sport- Nick..


----------



## red2x (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, that was the info I was looking for. Time to get in the shop and start building.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

An easy thing you can so is lean boards up against the wall to make a little hiding spot for them. You could put several up or one/two long ones. Then it'd be easy to take out when there's no YBs to hide.


----------

